# ARMS...power, rep range, shock style!



## gopro (Aug 6, 2002)

week 1: power

-barbell curl...2 x 4-6
-preacher curl...2 x 4-6
-hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
-CG bench press...3 x 4-6
-skull crush...2 x 4-6
-single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

week 2: rep range

-alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
-cable curl...2 x 8-10
-concentration curl...1-2 x 10-12
-weighted dip...3 x 6-8
-pushdown...2 x 8-10
-kickback...1-2 x 10-12

week 3: shock

-ez bar curl/CG chin superset...1 x 6-10 each
-preacher curl/reverse curl superset...1 x 6-10 each
-DROPSET cable single arm curl...1 x 6-10, drop 6-10
-pushdown/CG bench press superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
-reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
-DROPSET weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 8-10

My arms grew just typing this! Enjoy!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

hey gopro-
probably been asked, but how many warm up sets do you do before you get into the working sets?1, 2?
I'm gonna print these guys out and do them next week!


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2002)

Before the first exercise for any bodypart I do a general warmup and then maybe 2-3 sets of the actual exercise. After that, I will do no more than 1 warmup, and that will be for only a few reps to acquaint my body with the new movement pattern.

Enjoy the workout


----------



## 5abi (Aug 7, 2002)

so how fast did u add mass w/ this one gopro, these look good man, i will be tryign em out!

acutally did my first shoulder one 2day! lets c how this goes!
thnx bruv


----------



## gopro (Aug 8, 2002)

Well, all I can say is that everyone that I have given these routines to have never failed to add new muscle and increase strength. How much and how fast you gain is an individual matter, however, if you do it right, you WILL GROW!


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey GP.. silly girly question here.. umm My Biceps are huge .. 14.5 inches already.. I want to bring my shoulders up to compliment the size of my biceps cos right now they are overpowering my physique and I am trying to get more symmetry. any thoughts??

otherwise I have this printed out and I will start it with my legs next week. ( it is time to change things up.. ) 

Thanks bunches.

Eri'


----------



## gopro (Aug 9, 2002)

Eriliaya...simply back off or eliminate bicep training for a while and prioritize your delts. Back training will keep your bis in shape, so no worries there. Try my delt power, rep range, shock routine for about 3 cycles or 9 weeks...that will help catch them up to your bis!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

Thanks, gopro!
Damn eri! You've got some gunz goin on!


----------



## 5abi (Aug 9, 2002)

no doubt eri u got harsh armorobia goin on thats wikkid! i'm a guy and have 15.5,  and prob not as toned as u, i'm a pinner for an 18 yr old!

well gonna try to start gops whole shockorobic thing soon for 9weeks see how it goes and carry on if it still working after 9weeks which i have no doubt it will cause damn it sounds soo goood


----------



## 5abi (Aug 9, 2002)

btw gops is there 1 for back n' chest?


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 10, 2002)

Yah well genetics and all.. LOL My oldest brother.. ( there are 6 kids in my Fam) heis 6'4 and has 21 inchers. and barely has to do much to stay huge..I only work my calves only once every two weeks and they too are rock hard at 15 inches. Must be all that good irish peasent stock running through the viens. LOL.

Be well

Eri'


----------



## gopro (Aug 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by 5abi *_
> btw gops is there 1 for back n' chest?



Yup, there on here somewhere...check the other pages in the training forum.


----------



## Neil (Aug 12, 2002)

Do you perform mutiple 3 week cycles at the same time?
For instance would you perform an arm cycle at the same time as a leg cycle?


----------



## gopro (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Neil *_
> Do you perform mutiple 3 week cycles at the same time?
> For instance would you perform an arm cycle at the same time as a leg cycle?



I perform all of my workouts in this manner much of the year...week 1 is power, week 2 is rep range, and week 3 is shock, for every bodypart.

The cycles are repeated over and over.


----------



## Buster840 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey GoPro,  Thanks for all your help 
another question,  how much rest between exersizes?
and can you give me an idea on the weights  you are doing with
most of these?  example  in the  first week Power  is one weight?
week two Rep Range a different weight? and in the week 3 Shock stage i see less reps so i assume it it maximum weight you can lift?  Or am I out in left feild again??? Hehe


----------



## gopro (Aug 16, 2002)

No need to thank me Buster...I'm here to help!!!

Ok, let me give you an example of how a training session may look for biceps...

POWER:
-barbell curl...185 x 4-6, 175 x 4-6
-preacher curl...155 x 4-6, 145 x 4-6
-hammer curl...70s x 4-6, 65s x 4-6

REP RANGE:
-alternating dumbell curl...75s x 6-8, 70s x 6-8
-cable curl...150 x 8-10, 140 x 8-10
-concentration curl...45 x 10-12, 40 x 10-12

SHOCK:
-ez bar curl/CG chin superset...165 x 6-10/bodyweight x 6-10
-preacher curl/reverse curl superset...125 x 6-10/85 x 6-10
-cable single arm curl...60 x 6-10, drop to 40 x 6-10

That is a sample workout with some weights I may use. I hope that gives you an idea of how I do it!


----------



## Robboe (Aug 16, 2002)

I WILL actually try one of your routines for every bodypart one of these days, just not the foreseeable future.

After this cut i'm gonna experiment with a few ideas i got in my head, possibly for 8 weeks a piece, but if i'm still on a gaining phase i will give it a try, even though it looks suspiciously like a basic periodisation routine.

A question in anticipation - how do you estimate your difference in weight used when changing the rep ranges up?

ie if you use 300lb for benching in the 4-6 range (prolly heavier, i realise) then how do you workout what weight to be used for your 6-8 range? 

I also take it that you practise and recommend progressive overload, correct?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2002)

Experience tells you how much to drop the weight, or there are mathmatical formulas you can use (like the bench charts). I know I have a link somewhere of actual formulas to use for benching, which can be posted if desired.

When I do something on a 5 rep day versus a 15 rep day, I usually have to drop 40% of the weight to be able to do those full 15 reps, which is a huge cut. From 5 reps versus 10 reps its 15-20% cut of the poundages.


----------



## gopro (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I WILL actually try one of your routines for every bodypart one of these days, just not the foreseeable future.
> 
> After this cut i'm gonna experiment with a few ideas i got in my head, possibly for 8 weeks a piece, but if i'm still on a gaining phase i will give it a try, even though it looks suspiciously like a basic periodisation routine.
> ...



Well TCD, I am glad you may try the routine, and if you do, I hope you make terrific gains! Personally, I don't think it is anything like a basic periodization routine, which generally involve macro, micro, and meso cycles used over a long period of time. This cyclical approach allows for more variety, week to week changes in several training parameters, techniques, and mindset. I formulated it specifically after years of testing hundreds of routines. Anyway, I hope you give it a try, and I hope it works for you.

As for the changes in the weights from week to week in terms of the different rep ranges...I DO NOT use a mathematical formula which is quite faulty being that muscle fiber composition plays a huge role in whether you are a "repper" or a "power" person. I have mentioned before that I know guys that can bench 400 for a single, but can barely hit 225 for 12...and on the other hand, guys that can do 225 for 20, but can barely max 365.

Since this routine is meant for intermediate to very advanced lifters, I expect that you can easily figure out your own weights.

As for progressive overload...of course I believe in it, but progressive "overload" can come in many forms...


----------



## Robboe (Aug 16, 2002)

Overlaod as in adding reps or weight each week.


Do you train to failure?


----------



## gopro (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes TCD, my work sets are always to failure and often beyond (forced reps, negatives, etc.).

Although I do try to lift heavier over time, and/or add more reps, I may also simply rest less between sets, slow my cadence, or attempt to squeeze the muscle harder while using the SAME weight.


----------



## rebel (Sep 15, 2002)

hey gopro,

what can i substitute for preacher curls on week 3 since i don't have access to a preacher bench?


----------



## gopro (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rebel *_
> hey gopro,
> 
> what can i substitute for preacher curls on week 3 since i don't have access to a preacher bench?




You can sub a regular straight barbell curl or even a two arm dumbell curl pulling the weights simultaneously.


----------



## rebel (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> week 2: rep range
> 
> ...



are the dips performed on parallel bars or are they bench dips?


----------



## Skyliner (Nov 20, 2002)

Gopro, will you advise someone to use this routine if he is training biceps or triceps directly after Back or Chest?


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: ARMS...power, rep range, shock style!*



> _*Originally posted by rebel *_
> are the dips performed on parallel bars or are they bench dips?



The dips are performed on parallel bars. Bench dips are also an excellent exercise to use, however, if you are pretty strong it is hard to achieve proper overload on this exercise. Bench dips can be used as part of a pre-exhaust SHOCK week superset.


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Skyliner *_
> Gopro, will you advise someone to use this routine if he is training biceps or triceps directly after Back or Chest?



This program can be used even if training Back/Bis or Chest/Tris.


----------



## james_75 (Nov 23, 2002)

so how many times a week do you do this for your arms just once?


----------



## gopro (Nov 23, 2002)

This program is based on once per week bodypart training.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

GP - I think I'm going to try this program as well.  My delts and arms are the weakest parts of my body so I need a little kickstart for them.

I have a question though - I have a very bad right wrist.  I had surgery on it 3 years ago where they had to remove a chunck of the ulna bone so its really weak which I know is some of my problem with delts and arms but anyway.  CG Bench is very difficult for me to do because it causes alot of pain in that wrist.   I'm fine on skull crusher which is weird but CG Bench is a no no for me.  What would you recommend to replace that exercise with?
Thanks


----------



## gopro (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> GP - I think I'm going to try this program as well.  My delts and arms are the weakest parts of my body so I need a little kickstart for them.
> 
> I have a question though - I have a very bad right wrist.  I had surgery on it 3 years ago where they had to remove a chunck of the ulna bone so its really weak which I know is some of my problem with delts and arms but anyway.  CG Bench is very difficult for me to do because it causes alot of pain in that wrist.   I'm fine on skull crusher which is weird but CG Bench is a no no for me.  What would you recommend to replace that exercise with?
> Thanks



You can replace the CG bench press with regular dips or bench dips. You can also use skull crushers on a flat bench and incline overhead bar extensions in the same workout. Does that help??


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks Gopro!  I'll give it a shot.  BTW - I did the delt w/o yesterday.  I added in the shrugs.  I've think I've already gone past the feminine look with my legs anyway.  
Thanks for the help.


----------



## gopro (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Gopro!  I'll give it a shot.  BTW - I did the delt w/o yesterday.  I added in the shrugs.  I've think I've already gone past the feminine look with my legs anyway.
> Thanks for the help.



Anytime Jodi. I hope you make awesome pregress!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 4, 2004)

How many times per week are you supposed to do this?


----------

